# Room for 1 or 2 on Black Friday



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Leaving out of Fort Walton Beach about 6:30AM

Fishing for Red Grouper, Mingo, Trigger, amberjack.

Also want to try for blackfin tuna but have never fished for them before. Send me a PM if interested. Will be about $50-$75 for the fuel split.

I have the bait, ice and boat.


----------

